# Teal Colored Dose Glass + Hawaii + Alaska



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 29, 2009)

If I had to choose my top three,  they would have to be...

 A teal colored embossed dose glass that I have from a Paris, IL druggist.  There just are not many colored dose glasses that I know of.  This one is also unusual because of the sideways layout of the advertising.


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 29, 2009)

Next would be a lucky find from an Iditarod, Alaska druggist...


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 29, 2009)

And,  last but not least, an embossed medicine dose glass from Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 29, 2009)

These three I would consider my prized possessions, but there are lots more that would be considered favorites.  My hands-down favorites have pictures embossed, although some may not be as rare as the top three pictured here.  For example, The Owl Drug Company dose glass with embossed owl sitting on mortar and pestle is one of my favorites, as is the Woodard Clarke & Co. dose glass from Portland, OR with the embossed logo image that depicts a woodlark on sitting on a W.C. & Co. monogram.  Both are great dose glasses, but not really rarities.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 29, 2009)

All very nice, thanks for posting.  Almost anything Alaska is hard to come by, that's a great Alaskan piece of glass.  I only have two dose glasses in my collection.


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  DoseGlassCollector
> 
> If I had to choose my top three,Â  they would have to be...
> 
> A teal colored embossed dose glass that I have from a Paris, IL druggist.Â  There just are not many colored dose glasses that I know of.Â Â This one is also unusual because of the sideways layout of the advertising.Â


 MAN THIS WOULD BE ONE OF MY PRIZED POSSESSIONS TOO! BEAUTIFUL  AND I DON'T EVEN COLLECT DOSE GLASSES,BUT BROTHER WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS ONE!
  YOU SAY NOT MANY ONES IN COLOR ,THIS IS THE FIRST I CAN REMEMBER ONE IN COLOR,BUT LIKE I SAID DON'T COLLECT THEM. WHAT OTHER COLORED ONES HAVE YOU SEEN?DO YOU HAVE ONE FROM ALL STATES?  LOVE TO HAVE THIS ONE, AN AMBER ONE,COBALT ,ON AND ON! WOULD ALSO LOVE TO HAVE ONE FROM JACOBS PHARMACY ,ATLANTA,WHERE COCA COLA WAS FIRST SOLD. DO YOU KNOW IF ONE EXISTS? GROOVEY![&:] JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Dose, did you ever complete your collection????


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 30, 2009)

'package,  

 Thanks for asking.  No, not yet.  Still need three states in order to have a complete 50 state collection...  AZ, UT and SC.    Anybody care to help me out?  []

 Do you live in NJ?   I hear that there is an Atlantic City, NJ dose glass with the Jersey Devil embossed on the glass!  I gotta get me that one!

 Tracy


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 30, 2009)

> WHAT OTHER COLORED ONES HAVE YOU SEEN?DO YOU HAVE ONE FROM ALL STATES? LOVE TO HAVE THIS ONE, AN AMBER ONE,COBALT ,ON AND ON! WOULD ALSO LOVE TO HAVE ONE FROM JACOBS PHARMACY ,ATLANTA,WHERE COCA COLA WAS FIRST SOLD. DO YOU KNOW IF ONE EXISTS?


 
 Glass man,

 You might wanna sit down for this news,  but I know of at least FOUR different embossed Jacobs Pharmacy dose glass variants.  Three are the larger sized (2&1/4 inches tall) dose glasses, which measure up to 2 tablespoonfuls.  One is the smaller (1&7/8 inches tall), which measures up to 1 tablespoonful.  Here are the larger ones...


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 30, 2009)

... and here is the smaller one...


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 30, 2009)

As far as colors go...


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Sep 30, 2009)

My other favorite colored embossed dose glass is from Camden, NJ and is embossed SPARKS PERFECT HEALTH / FOR / KIDNEY / AND LIVER / DISEASES, but is not as rare as the teal glass from IL.


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  DoseGlassCollector
> 
> 'package,Â
> 
> ...


 I will keep an eye out for you...
             Jim


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi again DGC, I figured i would post these 2 S.C. cups but I am sure you must already be aware they are out there.
     Jim


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

#2


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a Utah I think he has for sale or trade...


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Another S.C., hard to see in pic, I imagine you know the site these come from being you collect them but I thought I would check just in case, he lists 14 from Arizona but has only 7 drawings and names no pic's, he lists 7 from S.C. from 5 different towns and 4 total from Utah but he has none of those as far as I can tell,
                            Jim


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a Utah cup


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Tempe Arizona


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Oct 2, 2009)

'package,

 Thanks for adding the pictures.   I am not so big on etched dose glasses like the first two SC glasses, but I really want to find that *embossed* Columbia, SC glass from Dr. Oliveros.  Ditto, for the embossed UT and AZ glasses.  Gotta get me one of each!!!   That Utah glasses is top drawer with all of the advertising text written inside of the mortar and pestle.  I like that!

 Tracy


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW! TRACY THOSE BLEW MY MIND! I KNOW YOU GOTTA BE PROUD OF THEM! STRANGE ,AS LONG AS I HAVE BEEN COLLECTING BOTTLES [1974] NEVER CAME UP ON A DECENT DOSE GLASS.A NEWER ONE OR SO WITH JUST THE MEASUREMENT MARKS,NEVER AN EMBOSSED ONE OR EVEN ONE WITH A DRUG STOE ON IT.  
 WISH I COULD HAVE FOUND A COLORED ONE OR ONE FROM JACOBS! WAY TO GO AND THANKS FOR SHOWING! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2009)

Great dose glasses. There are several from Pensacola druggists but I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 2, 2009)

No nice colored dose glasses from Maine that I know of.   I have 44 ME dose glasses on my list and my collection stands at 26 - it's been a great sub-collection to work on.  Pictured are four ME glasses, L to R are THE HEART CURE CO., HALLOWELL, ME; then a F. S.  BROWN, REGISTERED DRUGGIST, PRESCRIPTIONS A SPECIALTY, NORTH VASSALBORO, ME; then FRANK B. MOODY, APOTHECARY, WOODFORDS, ME and a dose spoon which reads ACCURACY AT FOWLER'S, 104 MAIN ST. BANGOR.

 F. S Brown was Fayette Brown, a female druggist in biz from 1913-1917.  Woodfords, Me is now part of Portland.

 Thw wooden pencil box in the picture makes a great riser to get a second row of glasses in my display case, the boxes at a buck each at the crafts stores.

 Later - Sam


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm always looking for dose glasses from Sacramento, CA, especially ones that I do not currently have.


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Oct 11, 2009)

Glassman -  can't say that I own all of the Jacobs glasses myself, yet.  I know that I still need the "Compliments of" variant and one of the others that I have is not in the best of condition. 

 Capsoda -  Other than my 50 state collection,  I am trying to find embossed glasses from GA (my home state) and FL (our neighbor to the south).  I do have one glass from Pensacola which is embossed...
MARQUIS & MADDOX / DRUGGISTS / PENSACOLA, FLA


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Oct 11, 2009)

Sam -  Nice ones!  Thanks for adding the picture.  I really like THE HEART CURE CO. glass, and female druggists are always a rare find.  Do any of the Maine dose glasses that you know of have pictures embossed (logos, mortars, etc)?   I do have one ME glass that is on my list of traders.  It is embossed...
Horgan & Abbott / Portland St. / Portland, ME

 I have not had a lot of Maine glasses.  I used to have one embossed...
 Bumpus & Getchell / Registered / Druggists / Auburn, ME.

 The one in my 50 state collection is a great one with monogram embossed...
 BABCOCK & SHARP / (B&S monogram) / LEWISTON, ME.  You can see it here...

http://dgcii.mypicgallery.com/My50States/q-me2_large.jpg


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome glasses!! I'd love to get my hands on one of those cobalt warner philadelphia ones. This is the only one i have, its local. I know where one of these is sitting for 6 bucks if anyone is interested.


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike,

 I've never owned a Sacremento glass, but have seen a few in the hands of other collectors over the years.


----------



## DoseGlassCollector (Oct 12, 2009)

Ancient', 

 Wow!  $6 is a bargain.  Somebody should jump on that!  Any Peoria collectors out there?

 The Warner glass is what I call a dose cap.  It was the top to a medicine bottle.  There are several variants of it,  some measure in TEA and DESSERTspoonful,  some in HEAPING TEASPOONFUL (powder).  There are slight color variants as is the case with cobalt glass. There is also one variant that does not mention Philly at all.  It is embossed...
 William R. Warner & Co., Inc. / New York / St. Louis // Heaping Teaspoon (on reverse)

 These Warner dose caps are really common, so keep an eye out and you are sure to find one.  I thought that I had an extra, but I must have already gotten rid of it.  Sorry.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 12, 2009)

i paid 10 for mine. then saw the 6 dollar one. yeah, i was a little muffed but oh well. if anyone wants it, PM me and i'll pick it up for ya.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Tracy - 

 I Don't know of any ME dose glasses with embossed images, your nice Babcok & Sharp with the embossed monogram is the only one I know that has anything other than straight text.

 I checked my list of known ME dose glasses, it actually stands at 53.  They are fun to collect but they don't turn up very often. I know a guy that has an Atwood's Sarsaparilla dose glass from Winterport, ME but with a price of $100 he can keep it.

 Later - Sam


----------

